# .



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

..


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

dot


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

.....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I love you guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.......


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

.........


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

..........


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

■


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

... --- ...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

●●●​


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

dotty dotty did it on the potty


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

............







............


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.**.*


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

...
I am very disappointed with you all.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Tony said:


> ...
> I am very disappointed with you all.


:teeth........:teeth............:teeth........... :evil


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

What goin on here guys?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

*/THREAD*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

....////....


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

opcorn
.........


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_(the character Dot, from Reboot)_


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Bonzu said:


> .












A bunny! I'm a big boy.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
we need more dotters in here not enough posters...POST PEOPLE!!! POST!!!


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> ^


Damn! You beat me to it! ..........


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------

